# TiBu Issues



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone else having issues restoring apps via TiBu? I know you have to point it to sd-ext, which I['ve done...It starts restoring but just hangs at like 1% but if I kill process and start again itll restore some apps, then hang again...I have to keep repeating this to get all my apps back. Currently on Libert3 v2.0.

Any suggestions yall?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like it was just the rom for whatever reason. Flashed th30ry and im G2G







)

Spoke too soon...hanging again


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

can't say i've had any issues....so sorry, but yeah did pay attention to ya..


----------

